# My Homing Pigeon Won!



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! I wanted to post and thank everyone who voted for my Pet homing Pigeon Mandee in her yellow poke a dot Pij-kini at the beach. She won the MickaBoo Bird Rescue Calendar contest and is Miss June. See the following Link and check out June!

http://www.cafepress.com/mickaboo.331143355


when you enter the link go to the blue link that says view calendar pages

 Cheryl


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a great picture! Congrats to you and Miss Mandee!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

congratz
pretty pics too


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone, It's been June in my house so far all year!


----------

